# BMW M Sport enhancement/correction - Deeper Detail East Yorkshire



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey everyone, hope all are well!

Still way behind on my write ups but rain has stopped play today...

Wanting a full rejuvenation to the paint, engine detail and extras like leather repair and wheel refurb', a lot of hrs were clocked up on the car having done excess of 100k on the clock, but still a lot of potential...

I won't ramble on to much on this one and let the pics do the talking...

On arrival:























































Taken inside and readied for the machine polishing (RAP150, RAP80, S3Gold, S17+, Menz final finish, 3m ultrafina and various pads)











































































































​


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Refinement stages...













LSP via Mitchell and King:



































A few pics of the leather repair...











Engine bay





And key fob 





Wheels had to be removed for refurbishment, so no tire dressing etc was used at this stage

Thanks for looking if you got this far and for any product information etc, just ask... :buffer:

Mike @ Deeper Detail

Follow us on Twitter

Keep up to date with us on Facebook​


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice work mike, looked swirly wirly to start with well rescued mate.


----------



## b21playa (Apr 1, 2007)

A brilliant turnaround there


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

good job, really love these M Sports too


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow amazing, great shots!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Dan J said:


> Nice work mike, looked swirly wirly to start with well rescued mate.


Cheers matey, she took a little while but got there in the end... :buffer:


b21playa said:


> A brilliant turnaround there


Thanks b21playa


M20fes said:


> good job, really love these M Sports too


Thanks M20fes


chapppers11 said:


> Great work!


:thumb: Cheers chapppers11


Keith_sir said:


> Wow amazing, great shots!


Thanks Keith :buffer:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow, really good job there fella, that is a fantastic detail right there.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Amazing, what a stunning finish some of those shots from after are so glassy and clear its unrecognizable as the same car!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Sweet Jesus! fantastic correction work :argie:

There will be one very happy owner!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Incredible detail! nice gloss and wetlook on this one!


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Cracking Job Mike...a massive difference and some cracking shots.:thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Awesome work, excellent writeup


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Great work there mate


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

in the very photo car looked really tidy .... then the swirls 

loving the seat refurb! can you tell us what was involved?


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

muzzer42 said:


> Wow, really good job there fella, that is a fantastic detail right there.


Thanks muzzer42 it was a lot of man hrs, but rewarding :buffer:


Derek Mc said:


> Amazing, what a stunning finish some of those shots from after are so glassy and clear its unrecognizable as the same car!


Cheers Derek Mc, I was pleased looking back at the pics and time spent.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

MatrixGuy said:


> Sweet Jesus! fantastic correction work :argie:
> 
> There will be one very happy owner!


Cheers mate :thumb: It's funny you should say that because I'm that behind on write ups, the owner has sold it on and bought an M3 lol


Wout_RS said:


> Incredible detail! nice gloss and wetlook on this one!


Thanks Wout_RS


unique detail said:


> Cracking Job Mike...a massive difference and some cracking shots.:thumb:


Cheers Andy, she took some time 


Black.MB said:


> Awesome work, excellent writeup


Thanks Black.MB


Spotless Detailing said:


> Great work there mate


Cheers SD


enc said:


> in the very photo car looked really tidy .... then the swirls
> 
> loving the seat refurb! can you tell us what was involved?


Thanks mate.

Seat refurb'... Clean, fill any cracks/imperfections with leather filler, mix and match water based pigment, touch in/air brush, lacquer, wait 12 hrs and then condition


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job in there mate ! Lots of pix as well .


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work..very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great levels of paint correction and leather repair :thumb: That'll be one very lucky new owner...


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice to see one from you again Mike. Great transformation.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

sprocketser said:


> Great job in there mate ! Lots of pix as well .


Cheers mate


tonyy said:


> Great work..very nice finish:thumb:


:thumb:


AGRE said:


> Great levels of paint correction and leather repair :thumb: That'll be one very lucky new owner...


thanks Agre 


Beau Technique said:


> Nice to see one from you again Mike. Great transformation.


Cheers dude, it was about time I got my butt in gear and did one.... So behind!


----------



## Gareth90 (Jun 11, 2013)

Great finish!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

DFVD said:


> Great finish!


Cheers matey :thumb:


----------



## OllieVrs (Jun 8, 2013)

stunning work! where are you baised? i work in otley  btw i just had a moment with that escort cosworth in the background. EPIC.


----------



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

OllieVrs said:


> stunning work! where are you baised? i work in otley  btw i just had a moment with that escort cosworth in the background. EPIC.


Thanks Ollie.

We are based in Goole, East Yorks. Lol at the Cossie, the full write up is here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=271735


colin11 said:


> Very nice.


Thanks Colin :detailer:


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Great job. What method did you use on the key fob?


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

rojer386 said:


> Great job. What method did you use on the key fob?


Thanks Rojer... For the key fob it was a combo of G101 with cotton buds and micro fibre, a ****tail stick or too then a none greasy trim dressing


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Fantastic job mate, that looks proper mint :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Fantastic job mate, that looks proper mint :thumb:


Cheers mate, a rewarding turnaround... :buffer:


----------

